# Stratford Motorhome Show



## angie (May 16, 2005)

Hi,
After doing a search I can't find any threads concerning a rally at this years Stratford Show;
http://www.stoneleisure.com/june-a-week-at-stratford-ra-2/
We are looking to book and noticed we can receive a discount if rallying with MHFacts.

Is anyone else going and does anyone know if there will be a rally there this year?
Thanks


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Angie & Keith

We are not planning on having a rally at Stratford show this year, sorry.

If we want to rally there we have to provide at least one marshal for the whole week, 30th May until 6th June, and unfortunately we have no-one available this year.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

If it's any consolation we thought it was a bit disappointing last year, and I know of several traders who will not be going again.

Dave


----------



## angie (May 16, 2005)

OK,thats a shame but understandable. 
Thanks Jenny and also Dave


----------



## sersol (Aug 1, 2005)

Thats strange that MHF are not going to be there as my tickets clearly state "arrival Friday with mhf"
I've not been to this show before but I cant see it being any worse than Malvern last year.
Our position there was smelly,and a fair way from the show, infact it seemed to me as if some one from mhf had upset some one at Warner's :wink: .
Its a shame because I like the area but added to the fact that there were more "John Wayne" types and stools,I dont think I'll go again.
Gary


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

sersol said:


> Thats strange that MHF are not going to be there as my tickets clearly state "arrival Friday with mhf"
> I've not been to this show before but I cant see it being any worse than Malvern last year.
> Our position there was smelly,and a fair way from the show, infact it seemed to me as if some one from mhf had upset some one at Warner's :wink: .
> Its a shame because I like the area but added to the fact that there were more "John Wayne" types and stools,I dont think I'll go again.
> Gary


I was talking about the show - not the MHF stand.

The Malvern show was far superior to the Stratford one.

The "accommodation" was not, and you are correct . . . someone from MHF did upset Warners, but not before the event. They did afterwards with justification, and received an apology and a promise that it would not happen again.

Dave


----------



## sersol (Aug 1, 2005)

Zebedee said:


> sersol said:
> 
> 
> > Thats strange that MHF are not going to be there as my tickets clearly state "arrival Friday with mhf"
> ...


Yes Dave I was talking about the show as well. I know its called "the western" but as I said before there are few too many John Waynes walking about which, I think has lead to more and more western stands and fewer motorhome stands.
Just because I visit Normandy I dont exspect to see Tom Hanks as a GI :wink: 
As regard the accomodation mhf seem and I say seem to be being delegated at the warner shows


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Gary (sersol)

Stratford show is not a Warners show, it's Stone Leisure. I book all the shows with both these companies and can assure you that MHF have not got a rally pitch at this show as we are unable to supply a marshal.

As for our pitches at the Warners shows, I had a very good relationship with the girl that booked the shows last year and we had a superb pitch at Peterborough, Newbury and Knutsford. Unfortunately she then left the company and we were somehow given that horrendous pitch at Malvern.

I wasn't at the Malvern show but understand the marshals complained very strongly about it. I also put in a complaint after the show and was reassured that we would not get the same problem this year. However until the marshals arrive at the show we do not know for certain which pitch they have given us, it totally depends on how many each club has attending and how best Warners can fit them all in.

I have requested that we get decent pitches but I can't force them to give them to us, so we have to keep everything crossed for this years Warners shows.


----------



## sersol (Aug 1, 2005)

_"Stratford show is not a Warners show, it's Stone Leisure. I book all the shows with both these companies and can assure you that MHF have not got a rally pitch at this show as we are unable to supply a marshal." _

Hi Jenny I understood that already as my tickets say "Stone Leisure" :wink: 
I would have thought that there were enough retired "staff" to man Stratford,but if it was such a poor show last year I can understand,shame cos its a lovely part of the country.
Hey Ho still got discount for rallying with a phantom group....who do I pay my pound to !!!!! :lol: 
Maybe I should not have bothered with my second post but cant help rising to the bait of Dave. :wink: :wink: :wink: .

Gary


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

sersol said:


> Maybe I should not have bothered with my second post but cant help rising to the bait of Dave. :wink: :wink: :wink: .
> Gary


What bait Gary? I was only clarifying my earlier post. :wink:

We managed to avoid the Cowboys and Indians area (_Whoops . . . I mean Bovine Husbandry Operatives and Native American Tribespersons  _) and the rest of the show was OK we thought.

Dave :lol:


----------



## HarleyBiker (Apr 16, 2009)

*Stratford Show*



sersol said:


> _"Stratford show is not a Warners show, it's Stone Leisure. I book all the shows with both these companies and can assure you that MHF have not got a rally pitch at this show as we are unable to supply a marshal." _
> 
> Hi Jenny I understood that already as my tickets say "Stone Leisure" :wink:
> I would have thought that there were enough retired "staff" to man Stratford,but if it was such a poor show last year I can understand,shame cos its a lovely part of the country.
> ...


Hi Gary,

Did you resolve your 'phantom' booking? I too have tickets with MHF!!!

John.


----------



## sersol (Aug 1, 2005)

*Re: Stratford Show*



HarleyBiker said:


> sersol said:
> 
> 
> > _"Stratford show is not a Warners show, it's Stone Leisure. I book all the shows with both these companies and can assure you that MHF have not got a rally pitch at this show as we are unable to supply a marshal." _
> ...


Hi John,
In a nutshell no. So will just wait and see what happens when we get there. I do know of a couple of others in the same boat,so to speak.

Gary


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

For any who did not attend last year, Stratford does provide a good centre for exploring the town and lovely countryside; our pitch too has always been good. There sadly the interest ends, with few of the major suppliers attending and a lack lustre enthusiasm from several who did attend.
Having been there for the last few years, we had already decided not to continue visiting this show.
What a pity, on a completely different tack, that MHF were not able to treat this venue as a rally with the benefit of a few stalls but I do understand the commitment asked for is greater than many can be expected to offer.  
Alan


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

The Stratford show is a little different to others in that whilst the show is over the weekend you can camp from the previous monday so you can get a whole weeks camping for just £48

I am not totally sure but I think I remember who marshalled it last year and they have retired from marshalling.

When we were trying to find marshalls for Stratford this year we personally were not able to do it as we had a wedding to photograph that weekend. The couple have recently called off their wedding so we are now going but not to marshall. 

Maybe we could all have a get together at some point

stew


----------



## HarleyBiker (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks for your replies Gary, Alan and Stew. I was just wondering what they might do with us when we turn up with MHF on our tickets?!!

We'll have to wait and see!

John.


----------



## Crindle (Feb 2, 2007)

sersol said:


> Thats strange that MHF are not going to be there as my tickets clearly state "arrival Friday with mhf"
> I've not been to this show before but I cant see it being any worse than Malvern last year.
> Our position there was smelly,and a fair way from the show, infact it seemed to me as if some one from mhf had upset some one at Warner's :wink: .
> Its a shame because I like the area but added to the fact that there were more "John Wayne" types and stools,I dont think I'll go again.
> Gary


Hi all......likewise here, booked for Stratford yesterday via the MHF option with reduced fee. Agree that the trade part of the event was somewhat lacking last year. However IMO at £48 for 7 nights plus the added value, entertainment, free buses into town, etc. all in a great location is probably the reason that it was packed, and will likely be the same this year. Totally agree re Malvern last year, also a great location but tainted by where we were parked. Much nicer all round at Stratford Racecourse particularly should the weather be kind as last year. To be quite honest, the lack of trade stands just didn't affect the overall enjoyment one bit. Lots of like minded people in a huge variety of motor homes plus lots of of sun makes for an enjoyable event in its self IMO. So go for it sersol, you won't be disappointed.......Crindle.


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Folks

As you know we have no marshal available for this show but as some of you have realised Stone leisure have kindly still given us the club discount off the camping charge.

I e-mailed them today to ask if we had got a separate Motorhomefacts club area, even though we hadn't got a marshal, this was their reply:

Yes, we have got an area for the club, although I think we've only had 3 or 4 book in so it shouldn't be a problem. Hopefully a few more members might turn up on the day. If they do, we'll send them over to the club area.

So although you'll be marshaling yourselves, you will all be parked up together :wink:

Hope you all enjoy the show.


----------



## sooty10 (Feb 22, 2009)

*Stratford show*

Anyone going to the Stratford show next week. We hope to be there Monday, if you see sooty in our window call round for a chat.

Keith


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Stratford show*



sooty10 said:


> Anyone going to the Stratford show next week. We hope to be there Monday, if you see sooty in our window call round for a chat.
> 
> Keith


Hi Keith

I have merged your post into the original thread re Stratford Show.
If you have booked under MHF then you will be parked up along side
other MHF members although we do not have a marshal at the show to greet you.

Hope you all manage ok there.

Jacquie


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> Yes, we have got an area for the club, although I think we've only had 3 or 4 book in so it shouldn't be a problem. Hopefully a few more members might turn up on the day. If they do, we'll send them over to the club area.


So- it's a crap show....not many trade stands......no mhf marshalls but an mhf "unofficial" area :lol: :lol: :lol:

We've booked as "independents" and will be there sometime Thursday afternoon....and we'll ask to be put on the MHF Unofficial Rally area....look forward to meeting anyone there -(ours is probably the only Fleurette to be there!)

Hope AS bikes will be there- main reason for usgoing :roll:


----------



## sooty10 (Feb 22, 2009)

Looks like you are in luck Telbell, A.S. bikes are on stand 22. We will be having a good look at those as well.

Sooty


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Well a last minute change of plans here and it looks like were going to Stratford show..  Tomorrow (Tuesday)..
I havent booked anywhere so may ask for the MHF area and see what happens !!! Worth a try... If i'm lucky may be able to meet up with a few members.. 
I will be the one being shouted "Grandad" every 2 mins by either a 4 or 6 year old !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Friant (Feb 10, 2008)

Is Lillypad there?I have their windblockers which I love and want to get a matching draught skirt


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Yes. Lillypad is listed as being here,,,
We arrived Tuesday unbooked, I did enquire about going in the MHF section but was told "no one there" "youll be all on your own"..
And they placed us in general camping,, No issue as were havin a great time with this weather 8) 
I have walked past the MHF section yesterday but I didnt see any vans..  But someone said there was one there today  
Puttin our grandkids on the train back home tomorrow (Friday) so will have more time and will wander over there on the evening,,


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

Morning all, sorry I'm late !!!

Sorry also that Sersol was less than impressed with the Malvern show. The site last year was a bit smelly, as I understand it they had crammed so many punters in they were running out of space and even had to rent land from neigbouring farmers.

As far as the show goes its one of the best in my opinion. maybe I am biased and, if you dont like the John Wayne types then why go to a western themed show.

So sersol, ifn yer goin to Malvern this year, I'll be meetin' ya on the street an yer better be packin' iron. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## sooty10 (Feb 22, 2009)

We were also directed to the general area, but still having a great time. Weather fantastic. Saw some on the facts area later but we had all set up so decided to stay put.

Sooty


----------



## Friant (Feb 10, 2008)

Thanks Tonka - will go and get my skirt & wheel arch cover tomorrow,that should stop this last bit of draught from under the van.Thanks again for your speedy reply


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> I have walked past the MHF section yesterday but I didnt see any vans.. Crying or Very sad But someone said there was one there today Very Happy


That was probably us! Marshall sent us to this area and we were "Telbell No Mates" for a while till Rob joined us, then Nigel and Angela (sorry-forgot Usernames :roll: )

Two "interlopers" then joined us but still plenty of space where we are. Briefly met S and Mrs Sooty (Kand K) yesterday & hope to seek them (and Steve) out later. No signs of anyone else though.

Sorted with AS bikes & hope to collect week after next.


----------



## norm1955 (Sep 20, 2009)

*A.S. BIKES Mobile Number*

Hi Does anybody have a MOBILE Contact number for Peter? from AS Bikes.
Thanks All

Norman


----------



## Rocles (May 1, 2005)

> Two "interlopers" then joined us but still plenty of space where we are. Briefly met S and Mrs Sooty (Kand K) yesterday & hope to seek them (and Steve) out later. No signs of anyone else though.


We are in General too, parked near Team Sooty 8)


----------

